# Calla Lilly Salt Bars



## Soapmaker Man (May 27, 2008)

This is one batch of salt bars I did this weekend;







I love floral scents. I know, a guy who likes flower scents?!  YUP.   I think this one is dead on!  Kinda got wonky with the colours.  

Paul


----------



## SoapyGal (May 27, 2008)

Those are lovely!!!  How on earth did you get those colors??!!!  Simply breathtaking....

My hubby loves florals too.  His 2 favs are Bergamot & certain Lavender scents.

I don't think there's anything at all wrong with a man liking florals.  I think it shows one thing for sure, that he's completely secure with himself & his masculinity.


----------



## mandolyn (May 28, 2008)

8) Cool, Paul.  I like the colors!


----------



## IanT (May 28, 2008)

ooooh! almost looks like pound cake or something lol! I love florals too depending on the type and I dont like when theyre TOO strong


----------



## tvilello (May 28, 2008)

*I dunno what a salt bar is....*

What's a salt bar? Well, other than beautiful, of course...


----------



## Godiva (Jun 13, 2008)

*Like those!*

And everything else you make.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 13, 2008)

Um  I just love the word WONKY!!!!!  Can I get WONKY this weekend?  or would I get put in jail for that???? hahahahahhaaa burp!!  Sorry just had lunch and now I am all goofy


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks you for the great comments, that is nice.  I really enjoy trying to tweak my recipes, colouring techniques, swirls and such.  Salt bars are my favorite style of soap to make, and use.  They last forever.  Just don't drop a fresh 6 ounce bar on your foot in the shower! :shock:  "Ouch, *^%^&& that hurt!"  

Paul :wink:


----------



## Lane (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I have one of those!! And yes, whatever FO CO you use for your Calla Lilly is dead on!!


----------



## Harlow (Jun 29, 2008)

Silly me, I did not know Calla Lillies had a scent.

I am fond of Tulip and Violet, but not together.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 29, 2008)

Me either!    I was going over a suppliers FO's and when I read out loud that scent, DW told me to buy it!  It kinda smells like Lilac Blossoms in my nose anyway.

Paul :wink:


----------



## thenaturalway (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## digit (Jul 9, 2008)

I am the lucky owner of one of these babies!!!!     Feels wonderful, very bubbly. I love the scent, soft and pretty.

Digit


----------



## Sanghama (Jul 15, 2008)

I think it's natural for a guy to like floral scents - after all, they like us with our floral perfumes LOL.

I loooove the woody masculine scent of men's aftershave, and would like to wear it myself......but prefer snuggling up to my man and smelling it on him.  


Hey Dragonfly Princess, if you wanna get wonky call us and we'll bail you outta jail  ROFL


----------



## digit (Jul 15, 2008)

Sanghama said:
			
		

> I think it's natural for a guy to like floral scents - after all, they like us with our floral perfumes LOL.



I never thought of it like that! Makes perfect scents, I mean sense.   

Digit


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 18, 2008)

THAT !!!! IS FABULOUS !!!!!!!! one day i hope to be like you with soap making !


----------

